# emptying the loo



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

OK daft question time,
in the aires do you pay to empty the thetford or is it the water you need to pay for,
sorry to sound thick, in the book some need tokens or payment and some are free,
whats, what guys
thanks, 
getting excited now the ferry tickets arrived this morning
   
Misty


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the vast majority are free to dump the toilet and waste water, and any charge is for fresh water. There are some that I've seen that have the "flot bleu" unit which has the pipework for the toilet dump inside the cabinet, and you have to pay to unlock it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dump crap free, rinsing non potable free water, and lapped up by the tight assed French that refuse to pay for drinking water :roll: 

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

A notable exception to the "free empty" is the aire at Brugge. The emptyingpoint is behind a small roller shutter door. It's hilarious to watch three or four Frenchmen try to tip their cassettes out before the door powers down again, usually the last one gets the cr*p job. :lol: :lol: 

If the bourne doen't give free rinsing water (and most don't because the French use it as drinking water) the way to rinse the cassette is to fill a container (I use a plastic trug thingie) from your grey waste tank outlet and take it with you when you empty the cassette, this llows you to use the grey water to do your rinse. :idea:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys,


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

If you are going to use the pay type that have a timer 

get everything ready before you pay. So as soon as door opens connect up the fresh water hose and start filling tank, then empty loo


Don't be surprised that as soon as you open the door there will be a queue of people trying to empty their loos, 


So don't be shy to do this yourself if you just need to empty the loo but not fill up with water by waiting until some one else pays


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The toilet cassette emptying process, especially in France, becomes a good old chin-wag by up to half a dozen guys.

One Johnny Foreigner will go the empty the cassette at the emptying point, usually a borne, and then another will join him.

Then a couple more will stroll across and by the time you can boil a kettle they will all be laughing and joking, arm waving and giving Gallic shrugs for the next ten minutes.

You will be well advised to avoid joining in as the stench from the effluence they are depositing down the hole will probably have reached retching proportions.

Why they do it all at the same time know one really knows – it may be the Musketeers motto of 'All for one and one for all' that binds their comradeship - but in my opinion a British attitude of going one at a time is somewhat more sensible.

If you are unsure about the correct way to empty a toilet cassette try filling one with clean water and practice emptying it down a drain at home.

Also don't forget to replace the plastic piece that screws off to allow the fluids out and avoid dropping the plastic piece down the effluent drain and into the mire – nasty either way!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

When we started out at this lark I always used the grey water to flush out my cassette a couple of trips and both jobs done, except for once I got chatting to someone another Brit in Portugal you know the usual are you heading home where you been etc by the time I got back jan had used the loo not realising there was no cassette still don't realise why I had to clean it up!!!.


----------



## Parrotspain (Apr 12, 2009)

When we first started motorhoming, some years ago I had no idea that the little yellow button was a pressure release valve allowing everything to flow away smoothly. This resulted in predictably splashy behaviour until I sussed it! Oh, happy day the first time I pressed that button. You could say 'the penny dropped'.

P


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I saw a wonderful new machine in Alberobella (where the trulis are). It was on the sosta there. It was branded Thetford, you put your whole cassette into it horizontily, unscrewed the cap and entered the model number. Put a 5 euro note into it and it did the rest. It came out totally washed inside and out fully sanitised and smelling of roses.

I don't think they will catch on though. Two French camping carists came up (l was watching from the van) puzzled over the instructions (no french just english and italian) one held the hatch open and the other tipped in the contents of their two cassettes and left it  

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> I saw a wonderful new machine in Alberobella (where the trulis are). It was on the sosta there. It was branded Thetford, you put your whole cassette into it horizontily, unscrewed the cap and entered the model number. Put a 5 euro note into it and it did the rest. It came out totally washed inside and out fully sanitised and smelling of roses.
> 
> I don't think they will catch on though. Two French camping carists came up (l was watching from the van) puzzled over the instructions (no french just english and italian) one held the hatch open and the other tipped in the contents of their two cassettes and left it
> 
> Dick


What a pity you didn't wander over and enlighten them.

Shame on you!


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys,
Well experienced at emptying the crapper,
Been there done it, splashing the stuff out, ohh what's this button for  
even the dropped cap thing, 
And no more shaking her ;-) logs out we use the bio method,
Just haven't got round to the OAP thing yet (dribbling pee)
Out of the cassette I meant
Misty


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a wonderful new machine in Alberobella (where the trulis are). It was on the sosta there. It was branded Thetford, you put your whole cassette into it horizontily, unscrewed the cap and entered the model number. Put a 5 euro note into it and it did the rest. It came out totally washed inside and out fully sanitised and smelling of roses.
> ...


****************************

I wish it were thus. They had NO intention of spending €5 to empty their loos. Although no French there was a detailed pictogram that a 5year old could follow that took up the whole front. Have you met many campingcarists? I suspect that they thought that if the instructions were not in the language of love that they had licence to save €10 :lol:

Dick


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Glandwr said: I saw a wonderful new machine in Alberobella.......It was on the sosta there. It was branded Thetford, you put your whole cassette into it horizontily, unscrewed the cap and entered the model number. Put a 5 euro note into it...........
============================================
Bad luck Dick. 8O 

We used that very same Thetford automatic cassette cleaner in May 2012. When we were there someone had vandalised the machine and it had been converted to do the full clean for free. :lol:


----------

